# Raa Putters



## One Planer (Oct 20, 2016)

Never heard of them? Neither had I until a post on here 6 or so months ago.

I'll be honest from the outset, I never intended to buy this putter, I only ever went to Raa HQ to see what all the fuss was about regarding Quintic putter fitting.

I'm not going to review the process of a Quintic putter fitting, but will highly recommended them.

As for the Putters, there is no other word to describe them. They are superb!

The ball rolls so smoothly off the face it's amazing. The roll is even across the face and you don't get any nasty impacts where the ball rockets off the face and goes rolling miles past the hole.

Feel will always be subjective person to person but out of the middle this feels soft without feeling dead, a benefit of a milled face no doubt.  

Here's a few pictures of mine:





































Mine is a:

Raa Classic Centre Shaft
400g head
68Â° lie
36" Long
80g weight in the butt
17" 136g Winn Grip

I'll be honest, there are a couple of things to consider. If you'd like one, they are expensive. Very expensive. More than Scotty Cameron expensive. 

They also have a greatly reduced resale value. In essence if you're a serial putter changer (.... You know who you are) then I would suggest steering clear as you'll be moving on at a considerable loss.

Having said that, there are a few models on eBay for not much cash (compared to new) should you want to dabble. 

I'll be up front and honest, I've not even looked at another putter since being fitted and taking delivery of mine. I've not even picked one up in the pro shop to try.

First qualifier I played in with this I won taking 26 putts only.

For me it is certainly a keeper, purely based on its consistent performance and feel on the greens. I won't be swapping any time soon, if ever, so to me this outweighs the initial cost, but again everyone is different.


----------



## shewy (Oct 21, 2016)

Similar face to a rife, and that put a superb roll on the ball


----------



## One Planer (Oct 21, 2016)

shewy said:



			Similar face to a rife, and that put a superb roll on the ball
		
Click to expand...

Very similar to Rife, however the edges on the Raa grooves feel more defined.

The grooves on the Raa are definitely deeper and the Rife variant also.


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 21, 2016)

Place I had the Edel fitting did these.

Felt nice but I wasn't keen on the look. Shows personal preference I guess as the Edels aren't exactly classic either!!

Glad you're liking it :thup:


----------



## One Planer (Oct 21, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			Place I had the Edel fitting did these.

Felt nice but I wasn't keen on the look. Shows personal preference I guess as the Edels aren't exactly classic either!!

Glad you're liking it :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Horses for courses pal. 

World would be a boring place if we all liked the same thing.

Do like Edel, especially "The Brick" :thup:


----------



## Lump (Oct 21, 2016)

4 words... Ugly, tree & all branches.

But as you say, putters are so very personal. The Milling work is porn, looks like a nice piece of metal but looks only a mother could love.


----------



## One Planer (Oct 21, 2016)

Lump said:



			4 words... Ugly, tree & all branches.

But as you say, putters are so very personal. The Milling work is porn, looks like a nice piece of metal but looks only a mother could love. 

Click to expand...


....... Says the man with a space station on a stick :smirk:


----------



## Lump (Oct 21, 2016)

One Planer said:



			....... Says the man with a space station on a stick :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

I know, Im a hypocrite


----------



## One Planer (Oct 21, 2016)

Lump said:



			I know, Im a hypocrite 

Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## tugglesf239 (May 30, 2018)

Bump. Just spotted this thread. 

I thought as the proud owner of this exact putter... ðŸ˜‰ I better say a few words ha 

Think Iâ€™ve had it for a year now and I have to say I really, really love it. 

I shortened it to 34inch as Iâ€™m a short arse and put a very nice red Iomic pistol grip on it. Mainly because I donâ€™t like the feel of a thick grip. 

My putting has really improved using this thing. Directional and especially distance control are about good is I can muster mostly. 

With all the putters ive owned previously I did feel (rightly or wrongly) that I could rely on getting one or two hot contacts per round. Basically id middle the strike and the sweet spot sent the ball hurtling past the hole. 

My Scotty golo 5 was a nightmare for it and the Yes Emma putter I owned was an accident waiting to happen. 

This thing offers the same distance and feel across the majority of the face. 

At first I thought it felt a little dead, however I realised after a few rounds that I was just getting the same feeling for all the strikes. Hard to explain, but it only goes where you put it. If that makes sense?

The roll it imparts on the ball is just silly. Really easy to get moving 

First putter Iâ€™ve owned where I feel totally confident that the Indians to blame form miss firing arrows. 

Itâ€™s removed my ability to blame the kit. Thatâ€™s a really good feeling to have. 

Iâ€™ll also admit Iâ€™m a fan of the look. Itâ€™s superbly crafted and very functional. 

The headcover is a pain in the back side though. Stupid magnetic one. Keeps slipping. 

Iâ€™ve not seen much mention of RAA putters for a good while and Iâ€™m not even sure they are still in buisness. 

However they go for an absolute song on eBay. 

If you spot one and are in the market. Honestly give them a try. As good as any of the premium putters out there

Now if it could just help me read the mental crazy golf greens at my place then id be a happy bunny ðŸ˜Š


----------

